# Pier and beam foundations



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Would like to make a suggestion to all that build lofts on pier and beam . Buy some metal flashing and cut squares a bit bigger than the top of your cement block and place it over the top of the block and bend it down at a slight angle . This will keep termites away from the point of contact for the joist and cement blocks or pads . It will also deter snakes and mice . The mice can't stand on the block and gnaw a hole into the floor at that point of contact . There are many uses for metal flashing around a loft . All new homes that are built on pier and beam have metal flashing underneath on top of the piers . Just a tip to keep critters out and avoid termite problems .


----------

